# squabs



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

my pigeons laid two eggs on december 2nd today only one egg is been hatched 

now i want to know the other egg will hatch are no

pleaseee tell mee

thanks in advance


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hardy said:


> my pigeons laid two eggs on december 2nd today only one egg is been hatched
> 
> now i want to know the other egg will hatch are no
> 
> ...


The eggs are laid 2 days apart, then they hatch a day or 2 apart. The other egg should hatch shortly. Congratulations


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

the other egg is laid on next day after the first egg did it hatch


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

like said 1 egg laid, then 48 hours later second egg laid, 1 egg hatch, second egg hatch next day...give it time..they don't both hatch at the same time..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She didn't lay them both on Dec. 2nd. From Dec. 2 til Dec. 20 is 18 days. Give them time.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

haiiiiiiii guys thanks for the help 

As you all sai the second egg is hacthed today 

thanks for the help


----------

